# Stabilizers



## poyoyoyo (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd suggest doinkers? 

although there is this Octane Stab that looks really sweet...


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm currently using a 30" Doinker with A-Bomb in the front with an 8" Easton X-10 on the back left/10 degree down without additional weights behind. Seems to balance well without adding too much mass weight to an already heavy older bow. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I see I got you thinking about that Rocket Ship 

I am shooting a 35.5" B-Stinger XL with 4 Dawg Weights (I think they weigh 1.5-2 oz each they aren't the real heavy ones)...rear Doinker off the back of the riser with 4 Dawg Weights on that.... Then 3 weights off the left side of the riser below the grip... Those are custom weights and I don't remember how much they weigh but I think they are 3-4 oz each. 

I used to shoot a side rod....but I haven't had a chance to really play with one on this bow the way I need to so its not on there.... But sooner or later it will be. I do really like the way the bow is holding and feels right now though...so it will more then likely stay this way until the end of July :wink:

I actually meant to take a side rod and Doinker mount to the Hill and play with the setup there but I forgot :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah....as you already know after our talk I am not a fan of non adjustable mounts...at all. Nor have I ever found a need for TWO side rods :wink:


----------



## cardiac kid (Jan 29, 2008)

i am shooting a 30" deadcenter archery stabilizer with 2.6 oz of weight and a 10 degree quick disconnect,a offset bar with a adjustable quick disconnect and a 10" back bar with 4.6 oz on it


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

36 inch small diameter AEP front rod with 1 weight

a singe 8 inch AEP side rod with 3 weights

AEP adjustable side rod mount

Like Hornet said don't waste time or money on a side rod that is not adjustable, and you only need 1 side bar. In most cases the second bar is counter productive, and not good for anything other than looks.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I am running a 31.5" doinker Supression with 5 steel dawg weights on the end and an 8" doinker side rod with 4 steel dawg weight on the end on an adjustable doinker offset bar(the new one) about 4 clicks in from straight out


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

PQ, its been said often that the proper length for a front stab is what ever will make you bow rest at your waist line when it's propped on the ground. 

If you're like me you will have to experiment to find the best combination for *you*. I have to disagree with BH & BG on the "pair" of back stabs. Yea I use them and trust me, I've tried numerous different single back stab setups, but I always come back to the pair - it's what works best for *me*. 

I realize that my results on the Hill Sat. & Sun. were not representative of anything "good", but I finally admitted to myself that I have/had an extreme case of target panic. :mg: No matter what the distance or target face, I "always" froze up at 7:00 and could not get the reticle on the dot. Now when the time came for the Hinky shoot, I just went out there and shot. Up to 40 the TP was just as bad as it was on the range, but once I used my mulligans up at 40, it was pretty much easy going after that. We know how that ended.

All I'm saying is that you have to find what works for you when everything else is going good. If any part of your shot is off, then it's hard to judge results from experimenting.

Besides the group that you normally shoot with, I suspect that a lot of the folks you met this past weekend would be glad to "loan" out stuff for you to try. I know I'd be glad to!

If you're interested just let me know and I'll pass on what I have available.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I see I got you thinking about that Rocket Ship
> 
> I am shooting a 35.5" B-Stinger XL with 4 Dawg Weights (I think they weigh 1.5-2 oz each they aren't the real heavy ones)...rear Doinker off the back of the riser with 4 Dawg Weights on that.... Then 3 weights off the left side of the riser below the grip... Those are custom weights and I don't remember how much they weigh but I think they are 3-4 oz each.
> 
> ...



Remember their called chicken wings now...although some use drumsticks too.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Posten 24in with two weights up front.8in Posten sides and V bar.What a difference it made in my field scores over the Easton Carbon rod and weights.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I've got some stabs you can try out at Nationals if you'd like.

26"
28"
30"
37"

Couple of side rods too. And a few different weights to thrown on the ends of everything. Just let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

That would be great but I dont want you to have to lug all that in just for me to try.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Krys1313 said:


> That would be great but I dont want you to have to lug all that in just for me to try.


Not a big deal. They sure won't take up any space in my car.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

God please help us the Canadians are coming.
Let the syrup flow.
Will be good the see you guys again.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Miss Porn Queen.....Like Prag said, just long enough to rest your bow when not shooting. Everyone knows tht you must look good under all situations and it doesn't really matter how you shoot Really whatever floats your boat. Don't listen to all these yahoos they are only telling you what they like. If you really want quality answers then ask the guys and gals that shoot good. Anyone that shoots below 540's are not the ones that you need to ask.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> God please help us the Canadians are coming.
> Let the syrup flow.
> Will be good the see you guys again.


It will be good to see all of you's guy and girls again too.

I was going to ask you Joe if you needed anymore Crown, but by the looks of the 2009 Hill Billy pics you're still sucking back on the bottle I brought down last year.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

In case of an emergency bring more

Someone may burn the camper down trying to burn spiders with a hairspray aerisol can torch.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Everyone knows tht you must look good under all situations and it doesn't really matter how you shoot


Now hold on there, Rattleman. How in the world is anyone supposed to look good on course, drenched in sweat, covered in Deet, with a hoard of mosquitos or those little gnat thingies flying around their head trying to figure out how to get through the ThermaCell barrier?????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Miss Porn Queen.....Like Prag said, just long enough to rest your bow when not shooting. Everyone knows tht you must look good under all situations and it doesn't really matter how you shoot Really whatever floats your boat. Don't listen to all these yahoos they are only telling you what they like. If you really want quality answers then ask the guys and gals that shoot good. Anyone that shoots below 540's are not the ones that you need to ask.


Right.... After looking at her form.... The peep that was installed backwards and hearing about a scope that came loose the other day.... 

Seems to me that the 540+ shooter she has been shooting with aint been doing much helping :doh: maybe if certain "under 540 shooters" helped out they could reach the 50's :zip:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thank you*

I want to thank you all for responding to my post. I appreciate all the different ideas. It is always nice to know what works for others to know what might be good to try. I do know this is all very specific to each person. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Krys1313 said:


> I want to thank you all for responding to my post. I appreciate all the different ideas. It is always nice to know what works for others to know what might be good to try. I do know this is all very specific to each person. Thanks for all the feedback.


Told you.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> Miss Porn Queen.....Like Prag said, just long enough to rest your bow when not shooting. Everyone knows tht you must look good under all situations and it doesn't really matter how you shoot Really whatever floats your boat. Don't listen to all these yahoos they are only telling you what they like. If you really want quality answers then ask the guys and gals that shoot good. Anyone that shoots below 540's are not the ones that you need to ask.


546 good enough for ya?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

blueglide1 said:


> 546 good enough for ya?


You bet.:smile:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Right.... After looking at her form.... The peep that was installed backwards and hearing about a scope that came loose the other day....
> 
> Seems to me that the 540+ shooter she has been shooting with aint been doing much helping :doh: maybe if certain "under 540 shooters" helped out they could reach the 50's :zip:


Well Someone else played with the peep and the scope. But I can assure you that when the new peep comes in it will be correct. Then you guys better watch out because the QUEEN will be puttin a beatin on all y'all.:shade:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

montigre said:


> Now hold on there, Rattleman. How in the world is anyone supposed to look good on course, drenched in sweat, covered in Deet, with a hoard of mosquitos or those little gnat thingies flying around their head trying to figure out how to get through the ThermaCell barrier?????


Sweat is only a by product of that power surge, Deet translates into bug perfume and those bugs are just your entourage. Now go out and look good.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds sexy to me. Whats your point?
So, you all better quit while your thinking your ahead.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Rattleman said:


> Sweat is only a by product of that power surge, Deet translates into bug perfume and those bugs are just your entourage. Now go out and look good.


For a sick puppy, I like the way you think!!!! :tea: 



Surge on!!!! :teeth:


----------

